

How physically broken are we as a tribe? - coldclimate
https://spreadsheets.google.com/a/coldclimate.co.uk/spreadsheet/ccc?key=t_0FxBHVR3hUnKKS3NzTkUQ

======
bwlang
would be easier to read if i didn't have to request permission...

~~~
coldclimate
Form should be publicly accessible, I've got a handful of results submitted.
Not sure why you can't access.

